# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Graco sjedalice

## Irena001

Dobila sam Graco auto-sjedalicu, pa me zanima dal tko ima tu marku i koliko ste zadovoljni?

----------


## la11

mi imamo 0-13 i zadovoljni smo,imamo i bazu za u auto,pa stolicu samo klikneš na bazu,ne moraš ju svaki put vezati pojasom  :D

----------

> mi imamo 0-13 i zadovoljni smo,imamo i bazu za u auto,pa stolicu samo klikneš na bazu,ne moraš ju svaki put vezati pojasom  :D


Da samo ovo dopunim - da ne bi bilo zbunjenih  :Wink:  

*Baza* se pojasom veže, postoje upute i za to, a onda sjedalica ide na nju kao da ju se klika u kolica...

----------


## Irena001

> mi imamo 0-13 i zadovoljni smo,imamo i bazu za u auto,pa stolicu samo klikneš na bazu,ne moraš ju svaki put vezati pojasom  :D


Da vidjela sam to, i to je ono što mi se jakoooo sviđa :D

----------


## la11

hvala Anči

----------


## Vodenjak

> la11 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi imamo 0-13 i zadovoljni smo,imamo i bazu za u auto,pa stolicu samo klikneš na bazu,ne moraš ju svaki put vezati pojasom  :D
> 
> 
> Da samo ovo dopunim - da ne bi bilo zbunjenih  
> 
> *Baza* se pojasom veže, postoje upute i za to, a onda sjedalica ide na nju kao da ju se klika u kolica...


Da li se baza smije (i na koji način) montirati u smjeru vožnje ili samo suprotno od smjera vožnje? Ovako kad stavim bebu nemam pojma šta radi jer ga ne vidim u retrovizoru  :/

----------


## Nika

Ne, autosjedalice od 0-13 kg isključivo se montiraju suprotno u smjeru vožnje. 

Postoje i retrovizori koji se stave otraga, pisalo se o njima (nisam sad našla) no netko je rekao na jednom pregledu - nemaš ga kaj gledati  :Smile:  

Ako je neka velika frka treba stati i umiriti dijete, i paziti da beba u ruci nema nešto sa čime bi se mogla ozljediti, baciti, progutati.

Jer i najmanje ometanje u vožnji može biti opasno.

----------


## Vjerx

Tek sam u ispitivanju trzista kolica, autosjedala, pa mi je lijepa novost ova baza za auto. Buduci da cu, zbog brdovitog terena na kojem zivim, morati kupiti sportsku trokolicu, zanima me, da li znate, imaju li bazu za auto autosjedalice od maxy-cosy-a ili Jane slalom?

----------


## mina

maxi cosi s bazom treba stići, ja se zapisala i čekam da me zovu ovih dana iz dućana. Zasad znam da će dobiti Baby media shop (King Cross i Mercatone), ali sigurno će dobiti i još koji dućan koji prodaje maxi cosi, samo trebaš pitati kod svih...

----------


## Vjerx

Hvala Mina.
A valjda ce ju onda dobit svi ducani koji imaju quinny i maxy cosy kolica..

----------


## mamaduda

> mi imamo 0-13 i zadovoljni smo,imamo i bazu za u auto,pa stolicu samo klikneš na bazu,ne moraš ju svaki put vezati pojasom  :D


mi imamo Graco kolica sa autosjedalicom, sada bi kupili bazu. 
Zna li netko gdje ih ima i koja je cijena (otprilike) ??

 :Smile:

----------


## mina

Graco baze imaš u Turbo Limaču, cijena oko 300kn

----------


## la11

> Graco baze imaš u Turbo Limaču, cijena oko 300kn


upravo tako

----------


## mamaduda

cure, thanks

sad u subotu se otvara novi TL na rotoru, pa hitamo tamo  :D

----------


## Rency

oooo super  :D

----------


## Nika

Ja ko s Marsa, na kojem rotoru, gdje?  :Razz:

----------


## mamaduda

Trebao bi se otvoriti (piše na njihovom novom dječjem katalogu) u subotu 1.4. na Rotoru, gdje je Billa i McDonalds (mislim da je to Jadranski most, od Velesajma prema Jarunu)

danas sam tamo prošla, i napravili su zgradu sličnu TL na Žitnjaku, ali mi baš ne izgleda da će tamo za dva dana biti otvorenje   :Sad:  

nema nigdje nikakvih najava, ni reklama, čak ni na njihovom webu... tako da više nisam sigurna u datum

vidjet ćemo   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

to mi je skroz blizu, pa sam pitala, ajd vidjet ćemo, thx  :Smile:

----------


## mamaduda

Sad sam zvala u TL na Žitnjak da pitam za bazu za sjedalicu i momentalno nemaju   :Mad:  
nadam se da ću uspjeti naći do idućeg pregleda autosjedalica

idem zvati ostale njihove dućane... jel znate gdje bi još mogla pogledati za to?

usput sam pitala za ovaj TL na Rotoru i žena mi je rekla da je otvorenje 12.4.

----------


## Andora

kako stariju djecu stavit u sjedalicu... ipak kad bude moj imao 6-7 mjeseci mislim da će bit teško "progurat ga" ispod pojasa koji prelazi preko sjedalice. 
Imam Graco autosjedalicu, bez baze, i dosad nam to ide lako.
a poslije? ipak baza? kako drugi sjedaju bebe u sjedalicu?

----------


## Inesica

> kako stariju djecu stavit u sjedalicu... ipak kad bude moj imao 6-7 mjeseci mislim da će bit teško "progurat ga" ispod pojasa koji prelazi preko sjedalice.


ja sam svoju Petru 'proguravala' do njenih 13 mjeseci. poslije ti ide lakše jel imaš puuunooo prakse, a i djete već polako surađuje (osim kad neće  :Razz:  ).
sve u svemu nije neka frka. kad je P znala zaspati u autu u autosjedalici, sto je bila starija, teza, bilo mi ju je teze nosati u sjedalici iz auta, pa u kucu pa... hocem reci da sam tako morala i kad je bila budna, da bi mozda izabrala da ju uguravam u vec smontiranu na postolju.
ovo je cisto hipotetski jer nismo imali autosjedalicu sa postoljem  :Wink: 

prednost postolja mi je svakako u tome da je puno manja mogućnost labavog montiranja sjedalice baš zato jer se te male (0-13) ćešće vade van. lakše je imati čvrsto zmontirano postolje i onda sjedalicu samo klik-klak. što se tiće montiranja djeteta nekako mi dođe na isto, valjda sve ovisi o praksi

----------


## Inesica

> što se tiće *montiranja* djeteta nekako mi dođe na isto, valjda sve ovisi o praksi


ha, ja bi montirala djete  :Laughing: 
treba mi onaj smajlić što se lupa po glavi

----------


## Andora

8) skužila sam!

----------


## mamaduda

pozdrav!

trebam pomoć u vezi montiranja baze i Graco sjedalice u auto!

ovako, kada stavimo bazu i sjedalicu i sve fino zavežemo, dobijemo položaj da dijete sjedi (skoro kao ona sjedalica od 9-18 kg)
e sad, podmetnemo ispod baze spužvu, ručnike ili nešto i taj položaj se malo popravi ali to još uvijek nije onih 45° koji bi trebali biti za skroz malu bebu

drugi problem je da je kad to sve stavimo vozačevo sjedalo skroz naprijed da ne mogu ni ja sjesti za volan, a kamoli MM. 
dobro, tu postoji rješenje da zamijenimo sjedalice, od Mateje da stavimo iza vozača. svejedno mi je to sve malo  :/ 

najbolje bi bilo kad bi neku mogla vidjeti  "u živo" kako je montirana
molim bilo kakvu pomoć, sliku, da mi netko tko ima objasni kako ste montirali u vaš auto (mi imamo Golf III)

----------


## Vodenjak

Mi smo je jedva montirali u Fiestu. Stavili smo je u sredinu i mislim da smo ispod postolja stavili jedno 3-4 srolana ručnika da bi dobili nagib. Isto tako, jedva vozimo i ja i MM.

----------


## la11

mi smo je stavili iza suvozača i ništa nismo podmetali

----------


## mamaduda

> mi smo je stavili iza suvozača i ništa nismo podmetali


kad se ništa ne podmetne, nagnuta je tako da dijete skoro sjedi, i dečki na zadnjem pregledu autosjedalica su nam rekli da moramo nešto podmetnuti, ali nismo imali ništa kod sebe pa nismo mogli odmah složiti.

koliko se tiče mjesta za vozača definitivno će morati ići iza suvozačevog sjedala jer ovo je koma
žao mi je samo što moram vaditi ovu drugu sjedalicu jer su mi je na pregladu super montirali   :Smile:

----------


## casper

pregled je 07.05.06. od 10-13 na starom mjestu, ispred MUP-a

dođite pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Mamaitata

> la11 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi smo je stavili iza suvozača i ništa nismo podmetali
> 
> 
> kad se ništa ne podmetne, nagnuta je tako da dijete skoro sjedi, i dečki na zadnjem pregledu autosjedalica su nam rekli da moramo nešto podmetnuti, ali nismo imali ništa kod sebe pa nismo mogli odmah složiti.
> 
> koliko se tiče mjesta za vozača definitivno će morati ići iza suvozačevog sjedala jer ovo je koma
> žao mi je samo što moram vaditi ovu drugu sjedalicu jer su mi je na pregladu super montirali


Mi smo morali staviti debeli zarolani rucnik i bila je postavljena iza suvozaca i bit ce opet za 5 tjedana  :Wink:  ). U vecini automobila ta sjedalica stoji previse uspravno i dio do naslona se mora podignuti umetanjem rucnika ili sl.

----------


## Vrijeska

> mamaduda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  la11 prvotno napisa
> ...


smije li se nešto stavljati pod bazu?!

mi smo ju probali ali je previše nagnuta i zato ju nismo kupili

----------


## Mamaitata

> Mamaitata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamaduda prvotno napisa
> ...


Naravno da smije. Uzme se debeli komad tkanine (npr. rucnik), par puta presavije i gotovo. Naravno, sve treba cvrsto pritegnuti i ucvrstiti....

----------


## sandrolina

I ja sam dobila na korištenje Graco autosjedalicu pa me zanima, budući da ja beba u njoj skoro u sjedećem položaju, postoji li neki umetak koji se stavi u autosjedalica, a ne ispod nje. Ako ima, gdje kupiti i koliko košta?
Hvala.

----------


## la11

mislim da se u samu stolicu ništa ne stavlja,mi Noi nismo stavljali,a bila je u njoj od rođenja

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam imala Graco košaru - autosjedalicu koju ne bih nikome preporučila, jer malenu s 5 mjeseci nismo više mogli staviti unutra (bila je zima, obučena u skafander-tutu) i zato jer je nekako preduboka, kad smo je vodili iz rodilišta ramena i uši su joj bile u istoj visini. Možda griješim, ali po meni to nikako nije bilo za tako malo dijete. A još je ta autosjedalica košara od kolica i dijete bi se trebalo tako voziti u kolicima. Ne znam, nije mi legla i ne bih više dijete vozila u tome u autu.

----------


## Ancica

ovca_i_janje, dijete se u sjedalici ne smije voziti u skafanderu. Zato je i bila tijesna.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Dakle, u tome je bila kvaka. Ne smije se voziti iz nekoga posebnog sigurnosnog razloga? Nije baš jednostavno dijete od tako malo mjeseci obući, skinuti, obući,... Ali ostaje mi problem dubine?!

----------


## Ancica

Dubina nije problem ako je sjedalica pod dobrim nagibom (izmedu 45 i 60 stupnjeva u odnosu na tlu).

Vezanje u debelim komadima odjece nije dobro jer djeci nije udobno biti ubundanima u sjedalici ali najvise bas iz sigurnosnih razloga.

A razlozi su ti sto nije moguce primjereno zategnuti pojas kada je dijete vezano u debelom komadu odjece (uvijek ostane lufta kojeg se ne mozes rijesiti), velika je vjerojatnost da trake pojasa skliznu s ramena djeteta te se cesto opcenito putanja traka pojasa izbaci iz one predvidene koja pruza djetetu sigurnost.

Kada je hladno dijete se treba u sjedalicu vezati u "kucnoj" odjeci, a preko djeteta i sjedalice prebaciti deku, jaknu i sl. kako bi dijete bilo na toplome dok se vozilo ne ugrije.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ancice, hvala ti   :Love:  . Jako se rijetko vozimo u autu, pa nisam baš bila spretniša u počecima. Ipak, meni se i dalje čini da nije dobro rješenje da kolica imaju tu košaru i kao lađu za vožnju u kolicima i kao autosjedalicu, jer dulje vrijeme u tome nije baš udobno za bebu. Ma, bit ću zločesta pa reći kako mi je sestra uvalila ta kolica, kao to su odlična kolic, skuuuupa, cijela moja obitelj je govorila kako je njen muž kupio najskuplja kolica (?) la, la, la. Ja sam završavala faks i brojala dane do poroda, pa se baš nisam fokusirala na kolica, nisam ni razgledavala, nego sam ova uzela zdravo za gotovo. I onda sam se nemalo iznenadila kad sam je u rodilištu stavila, a ona je upala u njih, sva mi je djelovala izmučeno, jadno. Za narednog crva ću kupiti štogod bolje.

----------


## ana.m

Da ne otvaram novu temu.
Da li ima netko Graco sjedalicu 15-36kg?
Kako ste zadovoljni, je li sjedalica ok?

----------


## Rency

jel zna netko di kupit bazu za 0-13 sjedalicu?, u tl na rotoru nema,kazu da ce tek krajem 4-og mj .imati a nece mi se toliko cekati?

----------


## la11

> jel zna netko di kupit bazu za 0-13 sjedalicu?, u tl na rotoru nema,kazu da ce tek krajem 4-og mj .imati a nece mi se toliko cekati?


nemogu ti pomoći,ali i ja tražim graco,ali veću.i u Rijeci su mi svagdje rekli da neznaju kada će dobivati graco As i da ih već dugo nisu niti dobivali.bili smo i u Zg u dva Tl i nismo našli.možda da probaš zvati  u Tl i pitati.

----------


## Barbi

> Da li ima netko Graco sjedalicu 15-36kg? 
> Kako ste zadovoljni, je li sjedalica ok?


Nemam ali sam na jednom pregledu montirala dvije Gracove. Zapravo jedva da se ima što montirati jer su to boosteri no opći dojam i njima mi je bio skroz pozitivan. Ne znam kakve su ocjene na testovima.

----------


## triplemama

Dosta roditelja se žali da im je graco 0+ premala. 
Valjda smijem ovdje staviti link jer nisam postavila slike u Album gdje se vidi dio stiropora koji se vadi kod većih beba

http://www.djeca.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=241

----------


## frost

uz graco 0+ autosediste dobili smo nekakvu traku sa cickom
naravno ne pominje se nigde nista o traci i cemu sluzi
da li neko zna?
koristimo ga bez toga, skapirali smo da je to za kasnije kad je dete veca, ali gde se stavi?

----------

